# Duck confit accompaniments



## keencook55

Usually I serve sauté potatoes and garlic butter green beans with this dish, and looking for something different for sides. What is your favourite accompaniment ? Thyme is the herb I use for the duck.


----------



## ordo

Great duck confit here at about 10:00


----------



## keencook55

Thank you Ordo,
Jamie, as always, comes up with the good stuff !


----------



## chef oliver

Man, there is plenty possibilities...I would say one example - lemony sweet potato puree, honey glazed parsnips and vanilla jus..this would be tasty as hell


----------



## petalsandcoco

Duck confit with :

Roasted peaches and endives, red wine sauce with shallot ring garnish
 Lentils, pearl onions, kale and sour cherry sauce
Ratatouille, potato puree, and mango relish
Butternut squash succotash, with sage brown butter
Two color carrots , button mushrooms, red wine sauce
Spinach, wild mushrooms, mustard sauce
Spiced kumquat compote (mixed with orange segments) brown rice and kale & walnuts.
Petals.

@ ordo: love that video


----------



## chef oliver

Lentils / onion / kale and sourcherry?...ratatouille and mango?...these combinations sounds little weird to me, but others are nice and should be tasty and so...


----------



## twyst

Nothing beats potatoes roasted in duck fat IMHO, but it looks as though you are looking for a little variety.

Ive been going off the beaten path a little when @ home and have been making pasta dough with duck eggs, then using it to make ravioli of duck confit and porcinis.  Then I add a duck egg yolk to the center of the ravioli before sealing it up.     Make a port reduction to drizzle beneath the ravioli, and you are in for a good time!


----------



## keencook55

Thanks Petals, ChefOliver and Twyst for the suggestions, there is plenty there to play with !


----------



## durangojo

chef oliver twyst...kinda funny, no?

joey


----------



## chef oliver

...definitely funny


----------

